# Good film to watch?



## anime4ever (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to watch a film.

-It have to be on dvd
-Somehow recent


Suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 14, 2010)

Inception
Scott Pilgrm Vs. the World.
The Social Network
Toy Story 3....


seen these all recently, all worth a watch


edit: and 'hot tub time machine', watched it the other week! HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 15, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World

I highly recommend you to watch it. :3


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2010)

Man don't restrict yourself to just recent films.

I do agree with Inception, Toy Story 3, and Scott Pilgrim. I never seen The Social Network or Hot Tub Time Machine yet though.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 15, 2010)

Waiting for Guffman, Kontroll, Scanner Darkly, Slacker, SLC Punk!, The Gods Must be Crazy, Go, and Adaptation. That should give you a good start.

Edit: I hadn't noticed that you wanted only recent, but the films I recommended are all good and I'd still like to suggest them.

Black Swan, Greenberg, Fantastic Mr. Fox, and Inglourious Basterds.


----------

